# Which Mobile Broadband supplier?



## bren1916 (27 May 2011)

Hi,

I am in the last few days of my contract with Eircom Broadband and am currently shopping around for a mobile wireless bb supplier.
O2 and Three look to be best but does anyone have any views on which one to go for?
Bearing in mind it will just be used a couple times a week for kids games etc.?

Many Thanks,

Brendan.


----------



## Eithneangela (27 May 2011)

I'm with Vodafone - a terrible service.  Since January this year, we've been out of the country for almost 2 months, but while we were here, the service was down 5 times, once for almost a week, twice for 3 days, and the other times for over 1 day.  The performance is very bad - switching every now and then into GPRS from G3, which means you wait 10 minutes for an email to open.  Customer service, while friendly, seems powerless - they just take calls, log them and then expect the fault to be cured by magic.  The response to an 'out of service' call from a customer is that they have to wait on the engineers!!!!!!!!!!  So, I'd give them a miss.  I'll be interested in the replies you get - I'll definitely change based on users comments.


----------



## bren1916 (27 May 2011)

Thanks Eithne, yes I remember signing up for the Vodafone dongle a few years back and returning it within the 7 days period for some awful connection problems.
Went with O2 then and in fairness never really had any issues but would like to know if that's still the case now..


----------



## jaykayphd (27 May 2011)

Hi,

I have an O2 mobile broadband dongle.  My sis had the 3 one for a while but complained constantly about the terrible service.

The O2 one works really well for me, only very very rarely is the signal so bad that I can't even open google.  Then I just try again in an hour or two.  I get a download allowance of 10 gig for €19.90 a month.  

I'm no expert but I believe that this type of broadband service is not very good for playing games online, eg if you intend to use it for playstation gaming with others on the playstation network.  



bren1916 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the last few days of my contract with Eircom Broadband and am currently shopping around for a mobile wireless bb supplier.
> O2 and Three look to be best but does anyone have any views on which one to go for?
> ...


----------



## bren1916 (27 May 2011)

Cheers Jay - that's all I needed to know.
It's just for Nick Jr games so should be fine - no mad graphics etc in there!


----------



## rosieposie (20 Jul 2012)

I changed from Eircom to Pure Telecom. I have 1 MB per month for 12.40 euro and all calls free!


----------



## Jazz01 (22 Jul 2012)

I find eircom great... have you specific issues with them to prompt you to move?


----------



## mathepac (23 Jul 2012)

www.48months.ie - 

10 euro/month all calls & texts to Irish networks at no extra cost

VIP service - 20 euro/month. services as above plus 3GB/month internet

PAYG system, no contracts, no phones, no extras, what you see is what you get.

I've just started with them reception is exceptionally good so far, services spot on

Downsides you need network free phone and you get a sim with a new number. I think it's good - simple rules, no confusing frills. Oh and like me you must be between 18 and 24 years of age and be able to prove it by typing in your date of birth.


----------



## Time (23 Jul 2012)

Another vote for 48. You simply can't beat that for value. Also it is great being 18 again! 

http://48months.ie


----------



## confide (24 Jul 2012)

I've heard nothing but complaints from friends using Vodafone. I've used O2 and had no problems, in cities. 
But O2's 3G (and even 2.5G) coverage outside cities is patchy at best.


----------

